# Call of duty 4 crash at start up..help pls



## harry_sood1

Hi guys, can you possibly help? I got a problem here, basically I've installed Call of duty 4 with out any issues but when I go to launch single player it just crashed when i clicked on game icon and then again i try to start it i got this, I’m asked to start up in safe mode, "because it appears cod4 was not quit properly last time it ran" after this it looks likes it going to load up for a second and then disappears, nothing else happens. The game failed to start.

i have a fresh window and new drivers for everything ,installed 3 times game and direct X.but nothing happen..
my pc con is:
xp pro
msi 945
e 2140 1.6 ghz (core duo)
ddr 2 kingston 2 GB ram
sata hard drive 160 GB
n vidia 7300 GS graphic card

so wht cud be the problem? pls help me thanks:sigh:


----------



## jaso101

ok this will work fno matter wat just make shore that u do right ok first 
1 go to the control panal
2 go to hardware and sound 
3 then double click sound
4 then click the recording tab
5 when u have done that right click and then select show disable devices
6 then when stereo mix comes up enable it and it will work fine 

and thats pretty much it so if this works for u email me back a :grin:


----------



## harry_sood1

thanks for ur reply..but am using XP pro.so there is not a icon in control pannel like soun and hardware...so pls tell me in detail where i can do this.?thanks


----------



## AltPanther

hello, i recently installed COD4 and everything's been working just fine until i entered Single Player. after loading the first intro mission, within seconds of being able to manipulate the character, my system crashes into oblivion. the screen goes blank and it appears that GPU has failed. i'm not sure if it's even the GPU that failed. please advise.

system specs:
Athlon 64 3000+
Radeon X1950pro (latest drivers)
2GB DDR2-667
Vista Home Premium


----------



## harry_sood1

my MP mode is working fine but my SP mode is not working properly plss help


----------



## AltPanther

yup same issue here. bloody annoying.


----------



## pharoah

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## harry_sood1

pharoah said:


> run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


cant check these link........pls help me i love to play cod4 :sigh:


----------



## TennBikeBerk

Today I tried to load the multi-player, but it would immediately crash. Safe mode didn't work either. The single-player worked just find though.

Anyways, I ended up enabled my built-in microphone (which I had disabled earlier today) and sure enough, my multi-player now works. I then closed the multi-player, and if I disable the microphone again, the mutli-player crashes upon opening.

Strange, strange, strange!


----------



## pharoah

ok lets start some general troubleshooting.get speedfan post back the temperature,and voltage readings.


----------



## harry_sood1

ty all for ur help...but my problem solved now ..i changed my game.exe file with a new one so everything is working now...so enjoy the game..just change the exe file of ur game..razorr911 game have the issue.....so change it..byeeeee


----------



## pharoah

glad you got it fixed.:wave:


----------



## nurvus

*Re: [SOLVED] Call of duty 4 crash at start up..help pls*

OK. This is ridiculous. I just got cod 4 from a friend as a gift today (merry x-mas), installed it..took for ever but no problems. After the install I decided to crank up SinglePlayer like SO many other's I've read about and I had the exact same problem...... The game asks to start in safe mode and just minimizes, running in the background, while any clicking is disabled. MultiPlayer works fine, but I want a story mode before getting my *** handed to me online. 

So, how could a game be this incompatible or buggy?? This is really pissing me off now after searching for hours on end just to get the damn game to work. I just 'semi-upgraded' my pc to an AMD x2 4200+ and ATI radeon 2600XT 512mb. I have a gig of ram, ALL the latest drivers, updates, patches etc etc..... I've changed the mssmp3 extension (in the miles dir) to .bak and racked my brain trying to figure out whatever 'harry-sood1' was trying to explain above ("..i changed my game.exe file with a new one so everything is working now...so enjoy the game..just change the exe file of ur game..") uhhh...what?? 

It's funny how a few days ago I installed UT3 and it worked the first time, and every time thereafter....... If I can run UT3 just fine, what's so different in running cod4? Thanks for letting me vent. If you can provide a straight answer, I would be appreciative. In the meantime, this message is going to the InfinityWard forum.


----------



## Mysteron

*Re: [SOLVED] Call of duty 4 crash at start up..help pls*

Yeah I think this problem is ridiculous in a new game that states support for 32 bit processors too. It took me ages to find the answer. 
Try the following if you experience crash to desktop or problem starting up Call of Duty 4. If you have an older 32 bit Athlon chip then this should work for you......
Go to the Activision folder where you installed the game. In the game folder look for the 'miles' folder and the file called mssmp3.asi
Rename this file to mssmp3.bak and restart the game.
You may also have to unistall or disable Xfire.
Now the bad news - this may affect your ability to play online as Punkbuster might see it as a mod and lock you out. I haven't played online yet so just warning you to watch out for it.

See here for more info....

http://www.infinityward.com/community/forum/index.php?topic=1537.0

Cheers and Merry Christmas!
Mysteron


----------



## AltPanther

*Re: [SOLVED] Call of duty 4 crash at start up..help pls*

well it appears that my problems were due to a spoilt overheated motherboard which eventually burned itself out and failed to start Windows.

thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## a1smith

*Re: [SOLVED] Call of duty 4 crash at start up..help pls*

Here is what worked for us:
1) rename mssmp3.asi to mssmp3.bak as mentioned above
2) regress ATI Catalyst driver to 5.10. I tried the latest Cat7.12 and it would crash to desktop immediately. We have ATI X850 XT and Cat5.10 were the last drivers where no newer cards were listed. Also, just before new Catalyst Control Panel (Cat5.11 were last with older control panel)
3) latest Realtek AC97 sound driver (A4.03)
4) I left audio accel on full.
5) am using optimal settings in COD4.

Here is our setup:
Gigabyte GA-7N400-L motherboard
AMD Athlon XP3200
1GB dual channel PC3200 RAM
ATI X850 XT (Cat5.10)
Realtek ALC655 onboard sound (A4.03)
WinXP Home SP2 (updates up to date)


----------



## TipRinger

I tried all the sug. that you see on this site.... After 3 days of reloading drivers,OS and all the other stuff I desided to pull all my card out one at a time till just the MB was left.
Still no luck. Game crash at startup or a few min into it.....So I started lowering the Voltage on my CPU in the Bios.... When I got to 1.5v everything started working just fine. Put all my cards back in and still all is well....Cod4 and Warhammer run rock solid now. I was running XP on one Drive and Vist ult. on the other and the same thing happened on both OS.... Hope this works for you two.


----------



## Mladen001

I want to thank you Jaso for solving my problem, that was exactly what i need to do, enabling stereo sound in CP


----------



## IDFK

i want to take cod4 to my school and play on the LAN network will it work i pasted the Diagnostic Report here 

Report Date: 06/18/2009
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	10:35:06
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4299
Operating System: Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 3 (5.1.2600)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 502 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	128 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	9 MB
Processor: x86
Processor Speed: 2794 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2582
Device Revision: 04


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1235
Current Graphics Mode:	1024 by 768 True Color (60 Hz)



* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *


Active Monitors: 1


* Monitor *

Monitor Name: Plug and Play Monitor
Display Type: Analog
Gamma Value: 1.99
DDC2 Protocol: Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: 12.5 inches
Vertical: 9.4 inches
Monitor Supported Modes:
640 by 480 (60 Hz)
640 by 480 (72 Hz)
640 by 480 (75 Hz)
640 by 480 (85 Hz)
720 by 400 (70 Hz)
800 by 600 (60 Hz)
800 by 600 (72 Hz)
800 by 600 (75 Hz)
800 by 600 (85 Hz)
832 by 624 (75 Hz)
1024 by 768 (60 Hz)
1024 by 768 (70 Hz)
1024 by 768 (75 Hz)
1024 by 768 (84 Hz)
1024 by 768 (85 Hz)
1280 by 1024 (60 Hz)
Display Power Management Support:
Standby Mode:	Supported
Suspend Mode:	Supported
Active Off Mode: Supported


----------



## McNinja

They use intel graphics which aren't meant to play games newer than 5 years old.


----------



## IDFK

gay, thx 4 replyng


----------

